# Time to speak my mind about you guys!



## UIVandal (Dec 23, 2010)

I've been on dozens of other forums over the years, and I've never, EVER met people like this forum.

The question is: What makes pipe/cigar guys/girls SO much nicer, friendlier, and more brotherly than other groups?

I've been on Hookah sites where 1/4 of threads get closed due to flaming. 

I've been thinking, and I can't decide what it is that makes you guys, and I hope me, so much different from other groups.

Try and find another forum where people spend money to randomly send gifts!


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

The mods rule with an iron fist. 

But seriously, I don't really know why. I just know it's one hell of a place.


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

Well, honestly, I am a thinker, and I'd imagine many others on here are as well. I'd imagine it comes with the territory. Could you imagine if everybody in the world was a self centered egotistical prick? I think because pipe smokers tend to be thinkers, we all
put ourselves in the mildly realistic place of others, and tend to realize and accept that if we were in their position likely the same would happen. We think of what we would want to happen, ideally, and act on those idle fantasies.

Basically, pipe smokers are thinkers, realistic idealists, and generous souls all
rolled into one. At least, I'd like to think so. 

And since we are so few, we do, I think, feel an obligation to look out for each other.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Part of it I think is the culture here. When I was on other boards the concept of sending gifts to other folk that I barely knew was not something I did alot of. Here it's just part of the culture and when I was on the recieving end of a bomb, it made me want to reciprocate to someone else who would appretiate/could use what I did not need.


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

NNNOOO That is just what they WANT you to believe. You are falling into their trap. What you need to understand is these people have already descended into madness. They are sitting at the bottom of that slippery slope on pounds of baccy trying to lure the next person down the slope. 

If it wasn't for these people I would still be happily puffing away on Captain Black pouches suffering burn and tongue bite blissfully unaware of all the great tobaccos out there. Now instead I am trying to hack into government satellites so I can monitor Samual Gawith facilities to get a jump on the next shipment of 1792 and SL. I used to have room under my stairs now it is full of mason jars packed with fine tobacco that is aging so it will get even better then it was at first... 

Honestly though, I have never been on a strictly online forum like this with such great people who are kind, informative, helpful, funny ,and just plain awesome. And I am hoping that I can achieve to be the same caliber of BOTL as there are here alreay. 

CHEERS PUFF PIPERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Mike


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow, 2 threads that I feel I have a cogent and valid opinion on! Starting the year off right!

You mention hookah forums....hookah smoking, to me, is a social event. Therefore, you tend to attract a younger (not necissarily chronologically younger) less mature demographic. I live in a college town and there are hookah bars all over the place.

Cigarette smoking is a habit and addiction. No flavor to cigs. So there really isn't any reason for cig smokers to develop a community. Though with the taxes the way they are it may happen in the future.

Pipes and cigars are so very different. Cigars even different from pipes. You get together with friends and smoke cigars. But how many pipe smoking get togethers do you see? It could be fun but the aromas, I imagine would become rather unpleasant.

No, pipe smoking is, inherently, an individual event. Therefore, it tends to make one think and consider. (I believe Mike brought this up) Also, pipe tobacco comes in so many different combinations, we HAVE to have some way to talk about it. When we talk about it, I believe, that because of our thoughtful and introspectiveness, we tend to want to share that experience and become generous.

Or it could just be that we're all haughty jerks who want to further our habit.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

what is the average age of a hookah smoker compared to the average age here? That is the one big reason.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

First off, I love puff!

There, now that thats out of the way. I think that all of the above is true. But I also think that like me. Many of the botl's and sotl's on puff have first scan the net for forums.
I believe that like me they found nothing but nonsense and one upmanship. That is till I found puff. Puff is a home! Puff is that nice cozy cumfy chair in my man cave where I can voice my opinion and catch up with friends. Some have not only become friends but are like family. So in the end I can only say its because this is our home and we all take care of our home.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

First off, I love puff!

There, now that thats out of the way. I think that all of the above is true. But I also think that like me. Many of the botl's and sotl's on puff have first scan the net for forums.
I believe that like me they found nothing but nonsense and one upmanship. That is till I found puff. Puff is a home! Puff is that nice cozy cumfy chair in my man cave where I can voice my opinion and catch up with friends. Some have not only become friends but are like family. So in the end I can only say its because this is our home and we all take care of our home.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I checked out a gaming forum recently, it's ridiculous how mean, disrespectful, rude, & downright egotistical people on there are. Other smoking forums are good, but this one is hands-down the best.

One top notch group of people on here!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I agree with what everyone's has said and want to add a few things.

First off, the Puff pipe forums are quite unique. I've been to a few other forums and they just aren't as friendly and open to new posters as Puff is, IMO. Some do have their fair share of trolls and jerks, and I've stopped even lurking on those. I would say, though, that even the worst of them pale by comparison to the forums I've joined for other interests, so there is just something about the average pipe smoker that is different...but think about it...pipe smoking requires thought, patience, perserverance and many other personality traits in short supply in the world today. It may not have been true back in the days when pipe smoking was popular, but a man who picks up a pipe today is definitely a breed apart...and in a good way.

I also think that what sets Puff apart is the kindness and friendliness of the members with 1,000s of posts who have been here for years and years. They set the tone, welcome us all into the fold, answer the same questions over and over, year after year (without the obnoxious, nasty "can't you use the search function" posts that drive away newbies from most other Internet forums) and help to gently correct newbies who exhibit behavior that would be detrimental to the tone of the forum.

A nod also must go to the mods, who do a great job and maintain a great balance between letting us all get up a head of steam but calling us in check when we need it.

I also think the lack of political discourse on the pipe forums helps as well. In such threads is the one place where I see the personal attacks and some nastiness creeping in, and I don't even read or respond to those threads any longer. We almost lost a good member a while back because of that, and I'd prefer they all be opened in the tobacco legislation forum and not here, where in my opinion they belong.

One last point, where I must disagree with some of the other posters. I don't think it is an age thing. I think it's a pipe thing. Some of the finest people I've met on here are in their early twenties. I think it is the fact that we get the youngins who want to smoke pipes that makes the difference. In this instant gratification age, if you are twenty and take the time to learn how to smoke and enjoy a pipe, you are _*definitely*_ a breed apart.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Reverie Forest (Mar 31, 2009)

owaindav said:


> No, pipe smoking is, inherently, an individual event. Therefore, it tends to make one think and consider. (I believe Mike brought this up) Also, pipe tobacco comes in so many different combinations, we HAVE to have some way to talk about it. When we talk about it, I believe, that because of our thoughtful and introspectiveness, we tend to want to share that experience and become generous.


I love your insight, Dave, and think you're spot on...especially where you say one must think and consider. I definitely think pipe smoking is the thinking man's hobby.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

cp478 said:


> Puff is a home! Puff is that nice cozy cumfy chair in my man cave where I can voice my opinion and catch up with friends. Some have not only become friends but are like family. So in the end I can only say its because this is our home and we all take care of our home.


*********

Here-Here! :thumb:
We are certainly blessed with an astonishing array of bighearted and noble members.

I think that we can also thank our diligent Leadership Team for putting out lil fires, 
gently redirecting unruly miscreants and when necessary, 
making the difficult decision to ban someone who is unable to abide in peace...

:yo: Thank you dear Mods and Happy New Year!

.


----------



## UIVandal (Dec 23, 2010)

I particularly like the "it's not an age comment," and it's not solely because I'm 20.

I was trying to ponder this, and I believe that pipe smokers are simply a certain type of person. This is to be expected, as anyone who is attracted to nearly any habit could fit at least some sort of vague stereotype.

The patience and willingness to help other _OTL'S/_OTB is astonishing to me, and it's something I've never seen before in a forum.

All I can say is well done, chaps, and may 2011 bring you some great experiences, and may your cellar continue to expand!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i too, agree with the its not an age comment,


let me speak of off puff, for a moment, i am 21, everytime i say it on here i get at least one shocked person. lol, anyway, when i walk into a cigar or pipe establishment, the younger people, my age give or take, are always very kind, happy to see there generation i guess, and are kind to all age groups, knowing that we are next in the line up, and that we want to learn from the older gentlemen, and not piss them off, i have found that older gentlemen in both fields of smoking, can sometimes (definently not always) be quick to judge us younger folk, and be quite short, or untrusting, and sometimes are even down right rude to us, i know that is not anyone on hear, but i think this, in someway, helps keep my generation the way we are, we see that from the other side, and decide we dont wanna be that guy in 20+ years. infact, it is totally against my personallity, but when i step in a B&M for cigars that i have not been to, i automatically find a way to slip my cigar knowledge in the conversation, so that they see im not just some punk, and am a fellow BOTL with a few less years of experiance. i cant do this with pipes yet, as i still know little comepared to what i have learned about cigars. lucky for me, the only pipe place around (now that my local cigar and pipe place closed), has a younger (late twenties) gentlemen working there, that has taken me and my friend under his wing if you will, when we go there, and therefore nobody in the establishment judges us, but i have been to other pipe places out of town that i was not as lucky.


i am very greatful that nobody on here is judgemental of age. its what welcomed me to the cigar side a year ago,and the pipe site 6-ish months ago. and because of this, i have learned much from the older generation, and will continue to do so, until i AM the older generation.


so a big thank you from me, personally, to the more experianced, in both time and knowledge, pipe and cigar smokers here that take us young folk under your wing, will no judgement on age, and give us your knowledge, for us to learn, and take follow suit when the time comes.


----------



## UIVandal (Dec 23, 2010)

x2 to Gibson, RG incoming

Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

glad you like it. lol.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

People feed off from their peers and the base group here is outstanding, which of course makes them follow and become outstanding members. The mods have run a tight ship in the beginning and are now reaping the benefits of their hard work. This has to be the first real troll-free board I have ever seen and it is home. I am very proud to be a puff member and hope to be for a long time.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

When I mentioned a "younger (not chronologically)..." I absolutely meant that. One of the most informed people I know on pipe tobacco, Jeff, is chronologically young. I'm talking about young, emotionally. I've also known some chronologically older punk kids that I'd like to jerk a knot in them.

Just wanted everyone to know I wasn't discounting being younger. Hell, I used to be a gymnastics coach. Some of the oldest people I knew were the kids I taught. (some of them anyway) A couple of old souls in the body of little girls. Loved those kids.

So please don't be put off by what I said. Hopefully this clears it up.


----------



## UIVandal (Dec 23, 2010)

I didn't take it that way at all, sorry if it came off that way.

The emotional maturity of this board is astonishing, and I knew that my first day.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i understood your post as well, and was not aiming at you, was just sharing my opinion to all,


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> i too, agree with the its not an age comment,
> 
> let me speak of off puff, for a moment, i am 21, everytime i say it on here i get at least one shocked person.


Damn! It's me this time... 

I think the thing I like about Puff is that it's just assumed that we'll treat each other with respect and we do. Not exactly a common thing in this day and age!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

MarkC said:


> Damn! It's me this time...
> 
> I think the thing I like about Puff is that it's just assumed that we'll treat each other with respect and we do. Not exactly a common thing in this day and age!


:whoo: another one bites the dust......

+1 to your second part.


----------



## UIVandal (Dec 23, 2010)

Especially uncommon is treating people that way on the internet


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

thats triple... no no, quadruple the amount of uncommoness


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

I will state my openion. We keep the drama for our momma and keep it the hell outa here.


----------



## BPhiz (Jan 2, 2011)

Well I'm brand new. I'm still digging through the posts but this seems like a nice place yall got here!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a lot of interests and I'm a member of a lot of online chat groups pertaining to those interests.

The most successful sites use moderation to limit the number of beligerant know-it-alls, flamers and general a-holes posting within the general population. They often have specific forums within their sites for people who feel they are smarter than anyone else. Some pipe sites have versions of this, where the "experienced" pipesters go and rank out OTC's, Grabows and Zippos, and where they can delve into great detail how much better Murrays Dunhill blends were than Orlik or, better yet, how much "better" the tobacco of the 1950's is over today's.

But one of the main reasons pipes and tobaccos are light on these folks is that most people understand the subjective nature of our personal tastes. There's not as many discussions about Coltrane being a "better" saxophonist than Parker, or demanding proof of our abilities to hear sonic differences between audio components or our abilities to feel performance differences between cars. Here, Gibsons are not absolutely better than Fender guitars. Our personal tastes are ours alone, no substantiation or explanation is required.

Mostly the reason we're a calmer bunch is that, very simply, we smoke pipes. The pipe demands a relaxed demeanor to enjoy its nuances. We're just a mellower group of folks. When we feel ourselves getting stressed, we simply fire up a bowl of our favorite 'baccy and whatever transgressions we feel are placed upon us, we tend to forgive. Within reason, of course.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> Mostly the reason we're a calmer bunch is that, very simply, we smoke pipes. The pipe demands a relaxed demeanor to enjoy its nuances. We're just a mellower group of folks. When we feel ourselves getting stressed, we simply fire up a bowl of our favorite 'baccy and whatever transgressions we feel are placed upon us, we tend to forgive. Within reason, of course.


+++1!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

This forum is "one of a kind" IMO. I've perused most of the other pipe forums out there at some point or another, and none of them really have the feel of camaraderie and generosity that this forum has (not to say that they aren't full of nice folks who can be very helpful, it's just that here there is just such a nice energy here). 

"Courtesy is contagious" I suppose. It does help that there are no political discussions, although I don't think that's all of it. And I don't think it's just that we are pipe smokers, I've seen some pretty nasty arguments on other sites, whereas I think the only time I've seen anyone on this forum show their teeth so to speak have been in arguments about of all things 4noggins consignment auctions. And I might have snapped at a guy once in a thread about taxes. :behindsofa:

But everyone here is quick to forgive, and to put their own anger or frustration in perspective. That IMO is at the bottom of it, the open mindedness and the sense of fellowship. So let's all give ourselves a pat on the back and have a group hug.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Personally, I like everyone on here except that Jack Straw guy. What a jerk! Lording over everyone the great sandwiches he gets in Brooklyn, his hot lady who buys him nice pipes at Christmas, his wonderous trips to NYC restaurants, tobacconists and booksellers. And if that wasn't bad enough, he gets people hooked on book series consisting of 12 books of at least 800 pages each! I mean when's a guy supposed to find time to do anything but read. Oh yeah, and he has the gall to win the tobacco lotto two months in a row. Jeeessssh, I hate the guy!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

LOL John. I am pretty terrible now that I think about it. :lol:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> LOL John. I am pretty terrible now that I think about it. :lol:


That's good Andrew. Admitting you have a problem if the first step towards rehabilitation. I guess I like everyone on Puff now. Damn! But if you win the February lotto I reserve the right to change my mind.


----------



## rdn6405 (Nov 18, 2010)

Whatever it is, i hope it continues. I love this place.


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

I have to echo all the above sentiments about this forum. From the moment I started posting here, folks were right there with kindness and experience. In an endeavor such as pipe smoking, not many have access to seasoned pipe smokers from which to draw knowledge. This place is a wonderful repository of all manner of tips, tricks, trends and opinions.

On to the generosity side, NEVER have I seen (and subsequently, experienced) such a open and benevolent group of people! Even in my own circle of family and friends!

It makes me proud to call Puff my pipe home.

Happy New Year, Brothers!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

dmkerr said:


> Gibsons are not absolutely better than Fender guitars.


you wanna try that again bub? :nono: :spammer: :x

lol! :hat:


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

It comes from the fact that we scare off most of the riffraff when they join and the rest either fall into line or leave. I have seen some people come in and get absolutely blasted but most people who are here work hard to Contribute something meaningful.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

As my interest are vast, I'm a member of many boards. Everything from fish to reptiles, from astrology to cars. So when I first started researching cigars I ran across this site. It took all of 5 minutes to see that this was a good forum. So much so I have never sought out to find any other tobacco related forum. It's all a combination of the people and mods who make this site what it is.


----------



## wolfmanxiii (Sep 29, 2010)

I do know of another group of people that are as kind as the pipe guys on here...the traditional wet shavers. The double edge razor and straight razor guys are for the most part patient thinkers like the pipe smokers and badger and blade has a pretty tight-knit community just like this forum...in fact that forum is how I ended up here thanks to commanderquan.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

wolfmanxiii said:


> I do know of another group of people that are as kind as the pipe guys on here...the traditional wet shavers. The double edge razor and straight razor guys are for the most part patient thinkers like the pipe smokers and badger and blade has a pretty tight-knit community just like this forum...in fact that forum is how I ended up here thanks to commanderquan.


Traditional wet shaving...I like the sound of that. Very Victorian England. I think such men might be very similar in character to pipe smokers.


----------



## wolfmanxiii (Sep 29, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> Traditional wet shaving...I like the sound of that. Very Victorian England. I think such men might be very similar in character to pipe smokers.


Yes, most of us are...it takes a lot of patience to learn how to smoke a pipe as it does to learn how to shave with an open blade, not injure yourself with it, and still get a decent shave. Not to mention the care that goes into maintaining both of these hobbies. Top-notch group of guys, one of which suggested this site when I asked about a good pipe forum with a similar sense of brotherhood that we had on B&B. I must say it was a great suggestion!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

wolfmanxiii said:


> ...it takes a lot of patience to learn how to smoke a pipe as it does to learn how to shave with an open blade, not injure yourself with it, and still get a decent shave.


How many injuries does the average newbie inflict upon himself until he gets the hang of it?

Sounds a bit more dangerous than tongue bite!


----------



## Turtle (Aug 24, 2010)

LOL! Wet shaving is actually pretty good - got into it about a year ago simply on a price standpoint. Its a ton cheaper with the blades - and it actually is quite fun (don't really cut yourself, they are really safe) with the lather and the shave.

Guess we inflict a bit of injury to ourselves.

Edit: just realized this is the pipe forums - hey! Lol, been meaning to introduce myself for quite awhile. I'm a cigar smoker for sure, but I got into pipes when I was in college - I walked a lot of places, and it was cold and foggy, fantastic for smoking a pipe. Haven't smoked a pipe for a number of years and have been thinking about getting back into it, especially as its winter and I prefer it now. 

So - didn't mean to hijack the thread, but hello, and I'll make my way over to the new section soon to introduce myself!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

wolfmanxiii said:


> The double edge razor and straight razor guys are for the most part patient thinkers like the pipe smokers...


Speaking as someone who remembers when using a double edge razor was the normal thing to do, I'd have to say, yeah, it takes a patient thinker. I'd rather just give up shaving and live in the woods!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm tempted to try it, but I'd probably cut my own throat. Would be kind of cool to wield the razor though. Attend the tale of Sweeney Todd...


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

I was _this_ close to buying the whole wet shaving setup, but instead I spent all my money on pipes.

Another time I almost bought everything needed to begin making mead, can't remember what I spent it on instead.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Pipes contain easily absorbed natural mellowing agents that are not elsewhere found in nature except in freshly roasted coffee. I can't figure out why it's not hitting Jack Straw yet, either. Mutant? Too much fresh air and exercise?

Club Stogie (now Puff) originated with admin/mods who set an excellent, well-informed example. The small "club" of well acquainted brothers expanded, asshats got evaporated fast and a good rep system displayed trust and generosity that fostered more trust and generosity.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> I can't figure out why it's not hitting Jack Straw yet, either. Mutant? Too much fresh air and exercise?


I think it's the NYC/catskills water. On the bright side they say that's why the bagels and pizza are so good. :hmm:


----------



## wolfmanxiii (Sep 29, 2010)

Injuries? Nah, usually you're fine, the worst that most will get at first are nicks, weepers, and razor burn as you have to re-learn how to shave, but hey that's what alum blocks and styptic pencils are for. You shouldn't really cut your throat unless you're really trying to...just don't move the blade in a slicing motion. It's really not as scary as it seems, just take your time.

I don't want to hi-jack this thread too much, so if anyone has any questions feel free to pm me.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

JustOneMoreStick said:


> It comes from the fact that we scare off the riffraff .........QUOTE]
> 
> *Wrong____!* :nono:
> 
> ...


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

fiddlegrin said:


> I think it is because we had the good sense to elect Mr. Moo as our Mayor! :nod:


Huh??? I remember backing that horse and he got his ass handed to him by Dub!

Then again, maybe the mere fact that it was I backing him caused his beat-down. Lord knows I'D never vote for anyone I backed!

I even made the guy return my financial backing, which consisted of half a corncob and a pouch of Mixture #79.

Did Dub die in office or something??? Well, whatever... congrats, Moo!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> Huh??? I remember backing that horse and he got his ass handed to him by Dub!
> 
> Did Dub die in office or something??? Well, whatever... congrats, Moo!


I was thinking the same thing. Then again my mind and memory are not as sharp as they once were (OK, they were never that sharp), and I'm too lazy to look up the old election thread.

Dub's still around as far as I know. He, or a reasonable fascimile, is still making YouTube videos. Of course, they might be like the Osama Bin Laden videos. He doesn't hold up a current newspaper in any of them or anything.

Perhaps there's been a Cow Coup?


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks for reminding me. Yes - the Irish faux-Dutchman handed me my ass on a platter. It was the end of my political pipe career until the scroll appointing me Deputy Mayor arrived. With these "_bona fides_" I have enough juice to shove some people around but, you know, it's all about the love during my deputy-administration.

If someone tosses Dub in a canal, though, I take power.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> Thanks for reminding me. Yes - the Irish faux-Dutchman handed me my ass on a platter. It was the end of my political pipe career until the scroll appointing me Deputy Mayor arrived. With these "_bona fides_" I have enough juice to shove some people around but, you know, it's all about the love during my deputy-administration.
> 
> If someone tosses Dub in a canal, though, I take power.


Attacow! Sit back on your hooves and wait for the chance to wrest the control. Sinister and insidious, yet deviously clever!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Mister Moo said:


> Thanks for reminding me. Yes - the Irish faux-Dutchman handed me my ass on a platter. It was the end of my political pipe career until the scroll appointing me Deputy Mayor arrived. With these "_bona fides_" I have enough juice to shove some people around but, you know, it's all about the love during my deputy-administration.
> 
> If someone tosses Dub in a canal, though, I take power.


If you want to start a smear campaign to further your prospects Dub has been spotted in one of those "other" pipe shops they have over there.


----------

